# Hog Hunting Outfitter



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I am trying to find a good deal on fair chase hog hunting in the panhandle or south alabama area. I am beginning to think that these are not real cause I have had no luck.


----------



## CH-47 DR. (Aug 11, 2009)

*hog hunting*

There is a place about 15 miles N of Enterprise,Al. It's probably 3 hrs. from P'cola.I don't know if that is too far for you or not,but if you are interested I can get the phone # for you.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Fair chase ????????*

Don't know of any operations that you are speaking of sir,but would suggest that you get references from them and check them out very carefully. 

"Fair chase" means just that. You will find that some operations are enclosed in rather large fenced in areas. The "guides" know how to take a sport to a stand without seeing these fences. They take 'em in,feeder goes off,hogs come runnin',sport shoots hog,"guide" comes in and picks them up and exits out of sight of the fences,sport pays and takes hog home.

These operations are usually on private property and the hogs are trapped in other parts of the area/state and delivered to inside the fences.

I might suggest that you check into joining a club that has hogs. These are usually found adjacent to the rivers like Escambia/Conecuh,Alabama,Yellow,Shoal,etc. Hogs can be hunted year round if the club allows it,they are plentiful,and most other hunters in the club despise hogs(??). 

There is one club that I know of on the west side of Escambia River that is overrun with hogs,the unintelligent board of directors will not allow it's members to hunt them except certain times of the year,and the president loves to whine about the hogs destruction to the club. If you need the name of this club and/or it's president,I will be glad to pass this along to you in a PM. I would highly suggest that you DO NOT join this club. ---SAWMAN


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

talk to Nickie Roth at Archery Outfitters.. i went on a DEER hunt last year at his GA property and was told that i could kill as many hogs as i wanted.. me, my dad and brother ended up with 7 pigs in 2.5 days of deer hunting. i also missed 2 more and could have shot more than that but we were trying to kill deer too. ended up coming home with 2 nice bucks too. and a coyote, missed a bobcat and found the right half of a 10pt shed from the previous year


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont worry sawman.ill keep there hog and deer poulation down for them.i dont have measuring sticks on my plots to measure the hogs like they do.ill let them keep them fat for me till they cross the line.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

10-4 to that BOGIA. You oughta move a couple feeders up close. 

Heck,they can't even shoot if they are not in their shooting house. So very glad I am in the club that I am in now. ----SAWMAN


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I do some semi guided wild hog hunts in the Mobile river delta, I am actually mentioned in the October issue of Alabama Game and Fish Magazine for hunting wild pigs.
http://www.alabamagameandfish.com/hunting/AL_0910_01/index.html 
I offer 1/2 and full day hunts and can accommodate either archery or rifle hunts. Most hunts are spot and stalk, but occasionally will get in a stand and wait on em. Since all the property I hunt is public land, my hunts are not 100% guaranteed, but you do have a better chance than not of getting an opportunity to harvest a pig. if interested give me a call @ 251-680-2915

Bryan Sullivan


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

Delta Dooler,

How much per 1/2 and whole day? In by boat or car? Is there a time of year that offers higher odds. What do mean by semi-guided?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Anytime is a good time, I prefer early season since they havent been too pressured, and are generally easier to find.

All hunts are boat in, what I mean by semi guided is , depending on the area I may drop a hunter off at a stand site and return later, some areas I may actually have to lead the hunter in to a spot that may be holding pigs, and depending on the hunters experience level, may have to provide some "coaching" as in "what" and "when" to do something.

my half day hunts run $125 and are from daylight till noon, and my all day hunts run $200 and are from daylight till dark.


----------

